# handmade saddle pads + charity



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I like them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

They're really cute! The only thing I'd change is to round them a little more to follow the curve of the saddle.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that's really cool!!! i'm in the mists of making a turn out blanket for star


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats really cool! I've been thinking of making some but I was wondering what do you put inside? Like do you stuff them or anything?


----------

